# Daire is now 26 Months old



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here he is at 26months, he recently got his champ title of which i am very proud of.
I have put in 2 different stacked shots, one more all breeds one more specialty


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Very handsome. I love his coloring.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Holy wa did he mature nicely. I personally think he looks a bit nicer in the specialty stack, as it smooths out his topline a bit, and he still doesn't look overdone.

He's maintained his angles well! Head is gorgeous! I wish he were a little more dry mouthed (tight lips) and his eyes were darker, but the planes are very nice









Good boning, not too heavy, not too light. Chest has really come down nicely. I think for many he may seem too long, but due to his topline I think that little extra length helps him rather than hinders him.

He really has turned out to be a nice boy istie! Glad to hear from you ^_^


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

5 months old:











2 yrs old:











He matured very nicely!!!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe I'm crazy, but it looks to me like his shoulder angles may have improved the tiniest bit


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh wow i had forgotten that pic!! Thanks for reposting!!!








Thanks for your comments, i reckon he is getting better with age too.
And yep Xeph would LOVE his lips to be tighter!!! lol


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Gorgeous boy looks good!


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice boy. What are his bloodlines?


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is his pedigree


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Here is the most recent shot - still working on getting THE shot!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

thats a nice pic! He looks good!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Daire at 29months - this was taken at an all breeds show on Australia Day


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Totally unprofessional critique but I love the shoulder angle, hind leg angles, Daire's overall outline, his proportions, his head. He looks very agile. Very nice classic, even, pleasing look. His pasterns look a bit on the upright side but other than that, I'd be glad to take him off your hands.









Also, I LOVE his long tail. FABULOUS!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh thankyou!

He is agile the bugger that he is! Always jumping onto things.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's gorgeous))


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Handsome, I really like his head. Yeah lips could be tighter. One of my boys had those baggy gums, it was such a problem with him getting infections that I had to have them tucked.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Yep i agree with you, i hate those baggy lips


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

These are a couple of pics taken on the weekend
Daire came 1st in his class of intermediate dog and then finished off the day with Reserve Challenge!!!!!!! I was so excited - he looked great and worked so very very well.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

He is 31 months in these photos, not 26 months
I should have started a new topic


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He looks FABULOUS! He has come such a long way! <3 <3 <3


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I was hanging for you to come in and see the pictures!!!
Thankyou!!!!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Taken 15th Feb


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

This was taken in June when Daire was 34months old. he turns 3 on monday - cant believe it has gone so quickly


----------

